# No symptoms, then cramp on day 9. AF?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am on 9dp3dt and I have had no symptoms until now.  Then today I have started getting rumblings of cramp really low down. I don't think it is like AF cramps, but I can't think straight!

Anyone else had something similar? Or not had any symptoms, then a BFP?

Just need some hope! Please don't let it be AF  
Xxx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Sienna,

I am afraid I can't answer your question but I am in a similar boat, 8dp2dt and I feel like AF is coming, in a normal cycle it would be due in the next few days. Fingers crossed is not this...

Wishing you lots of luck and positive energy
xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to give you both a bit of a boost.  I have had IVF and FET which both resulted in BFP's although I went on to miscarry on the FET.

On my first cycle, I had AF cramps about 5 days before OTD and actually started looking at other clinic's do to another cycle, as I was convinced it had failed. I remember coming home from work balling my eye's out to, as I felt like AF was on her way 100%.

On my 2nd cycle, I had not one symptom at all, no tiredness, sickness, no tender boobs, absolutely zero symptoms and I got a BFP to.

Hang on in there, as you still have every chance.

Stacey
x


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

i can't really answer this either but im 6dp2dt and i'm havin AF pains since yesterday i had natral FET and would be due on next tue/wed.

Fingers crossed for us all.

Hi Amy32 were on the november 2ww thread.you test the day after me.

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies

At 12dp2dt I started gettin really bad af like pains,was so convinced it was all over for us especially when I done a test and it was bfn however u can imagine my shock when I tested the next nite which was the day before otd and it was bfp so really can change overnight!!I'm now almost 35wks with a little girl and that was our first attempt and it was icsi treatment so please don't read too much into symptoms cos even yet if it wasn't for the big belly I'd hardly no I was pregnant,I had no sickness etc thru out so just proves every woman is different!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## wishful one (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just to add a bit more PMA...I started getting mild period pains 5dp5dt and it continued everyday from then on, it was usually in the evening that I would notice it at that stage. I tested 8dp5dt as I had all these pains and just needed to know what was going on and it was a BFP....I couldnt believe it!

Had a few other very mild symptoms, I felt slightly dizzy occassionally and felt hot and sweaty (nice!) and I was not sleeping at all well at night, wide awake, these ones have subsided now though. But I have had period pain, especially in the lower back and at times quite severe every single day since then and apparently its quite normal, although more than a little worrying until you get used to it.
Not many other symptoms yet, although still very early days for me, 5 weeks tomorrow. No sickness yet, tiredness hasnt kicked in so my main symptom is the AF pains and backache after a nights sleep and a feeling that I have been doing lots of sit-ups (which I definately havent!), aching muscles under my ribs.

Of course its impossible to say how things will go for you...but at least its comforting to know that period pains can be a good thing!!

Good Luck! x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm currently 8DPO during Menopur injections. I've only ever had 2 periods before (my last two cycles) ...but I think the dull ache in my wombey area is probably what you mean by AF pains. I feel as bummed as you, but reading all the other girls comments has really cheered me up!! I hope you feel cheered up too Sienna, let's see what happens ey xxx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies, it has made me feel a million times better and have some hope again!  

The cramps seemed to have gone this morning, so not sure if it was a once off. Am thinking I'll do a HPT over the weekend, my OTD is Monday and I can't wait that long!

Huge congrats to your BFPs, wonderful news and good luck to Amy, Jade and Daysleeper,  sending you heaps of luck and baby dust

Xxx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am really just echoing what Sienna says, it is so lovely to hear such success stories and to you lovely pregnant ladies, wishing you all the luck and congratulations !

My cramps seem to come just after I use the crinone so fingers crossed it is related to that by who knows, i feel like i have a permanent hangover, but your stories will keep me going! 

Good luck everyone else and fingers crossed for BFP's!
xx


----------



## wishful one (Oct 22, 2011)

Amy I didn't use crinone so not sure on that one, Im on cyclogest but never thought the cramps were connected to that, fingers x'd it's a good sign for u both!
Sienna please let us know how u get on over the wkend....praying u get BFP!
X


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, so I had some spotting about 2 hours ago. Assuming it must be AF, it's too late for implantation bleed, I'm 11dp3dt. Just did a HPT and it was a BFN. Am devastated.  
X


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh Sienna, I am so so sorry...when is your OTD? maybe it could be a late implanter. 

Big hugs to you.
xx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's on Monday, so I don't think it can be??
X


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Sienna there is still time,I tested 12dp2dt same stage ur at now and was bfn however tested the next nite and was bfp!!I'm now 35wks so really can change over night!!

Jenna xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

There still could b hope it can change in a matter of 24 hours.

Xx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx ladies, really do appreciate you keeping my hopes up. Strangely I've had no more spitting for 5 hours. So am hoping that everything is ok. Will do a test tomorrow. 

Thx again 
Xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for you Sienna, it sounds like you are in with a chance!! 
xx


----------



## Gingernut (Oct 27, 2011)

Keeping everything X for you!!


----------



## wishful one (Oct 22, 2011)

Hoping things turn around for you and the spotting was a good sign! Will be keeping fingers x'd for you, keep us posted.x


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

AF arrived in full force today, it's all over. Spoke to the clinic and they are bringing my OTD forward to tomorrow, but I know it's too late.  

Absolutely devastated. Thx so much for all your support, we now need to think about whether we can go for a 3rd go. 

Lots of luck to you

Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry hun  thinkin of u!! Xx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Sienna, 

I have joined you, period here too. I am really sorry, wine is the order of the day for me

Xxx


----------



## wishful one (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear things didnt work out better for you girls, its so hard. Hope you are ok, take care.x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Thinking of you all, really sorry to hear your news

Ruby x


----------

